# Isle of Man - this August BH w/e



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Anyone heading up to the Ayres this w/e? If I manage to squeek out of work early I hope to get up there on Friday night before roads close for practice. If not, then I'm heading up on Saturday morning before roads close for racing.
I'm the one in the silver Tio if anyone's about.
Kipper


----------

